# Deleting PVR HISTORY



## MVL999 (May 14, 2004)

Is there a way to delete the history of previously watched dvr events?


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Somebody's been watching porn. . .


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Hey, let's not chastise someone, let's try to help.

Do you mean for purchased movies, or just make it look like you never watched a show that is in the dvr list?


----------



## MVL999 (May 14, 2004)

Jon Spackman said:


> Hey, let's not chastise someone, let's try to help.
> 
> Do you mean for purchased movies, or just make it look like you never watched a show that is in the dvr list?


 I am refering the list of previously recorded pvr events. When you hit the history button, it comes up with a list of previous recorded evnts. It also tracks when the event was deleted. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I dont think you can do it like deleting your internet history and cookies on your PC, but if you are going to sell it or whatever, you just do the equivalent of clear and delete(its basically a format). It gets rid of any saved programs as well...


----------

